# midas companions



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

whats a good companion for a midas?? what do you think about keeping more than one midas?? if not what other fish do you think would work


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing. In under a 125 gallon tank, nothing.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

parrat fish, silver dollars, Pacus, clown loaches all make ok tank mates. they all get huge so you really do need a big tank, 150g+


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldnt go with parrot fish or clown loaches. both are fragle and a midas will terrorize them to death. Tank size is important in answering this question because almost anything can be done with enough room but if you have a 75-125 id say only a pleco.


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

pleco is a good idea or if you can find some way to get a midas breeding pair, maybe a large firemouth, or if you have a huge tank a jaguar cichlid going.....


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

^ no. not a breeding pair in a 90, and not a firemouth. in a big tank a jag would be doable... but this is a 90.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gump said:


> I wouldnt go with parrot fish or clown loaches. both are fragle and a midas will terrorize them to death. Tank size is important in answering this question because almost anything can be done with enough room but if you have a 75-125 id say only a pleco.


the clowns can take care of themselves. I have seen them in huge 2000g tanks with monster CA cichlids happy as a clam. as far as fragility, keep you water changes up and all fish will do fine, within reason of course.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

clown + midas in a 90 will be dead clown with the addition of possible dead midas from the clowns getting really sick before dieing. 2000 gallon and 90 gallon not even on the same planet.


----------

